# i don't know how to give head, should i do it?



## MariaS (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey, I need someone who had experience with this to tell me so I don't throw money out of the window. I was/and still am in a way insecure about some stuff, particularly about giving my husband bj's. we've been together for a year and im giving him head but he never has na orgasm and i just can't figure out what im doing wrong. so i read a bunch of stuff online about it but couldnt find anything that helped me out with some issued. So i stumbled upon this book called "jacks blowjob lessons" and i don't know if its any good or if its worth it. did any1 read it? thanks and please answer. i'm lost if i should get it or not

M


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

MariaS said:


> Hey, I need someone who had experience with this to tell me so I don't throw money out of the window. I was/and still am in a way insecure about some stuff, particularly about giving my husband bj's. we've been together for a year and im giving him head but he never has na orgasm and i just can't figure out what im doing wrong. so i read a bunch of stuff online about it but couldnt find anything that helped me out with some issued. So i stumbled upon this book called "jacks blowjob lessons" and i don't know if its any good or if its worth it. did any1 read it? thanks and please answer. i'm lost if i should get it or not
> 
> M



Concentrate on the underside of the head of his tool. This is where all the 'feel good nerves' are located. And make sure you're using your hand in motion with your mouth and their is no need to be gentle, the harder and faster you do it the less you'll have to do it because he'll be filling your mouth in no time.

Watch a couple of porno's, that will help. Oh and play with his balls as well.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

1.	All men are different, what one likes another might not. Do different things and judge his reaction as to what he likes. Better than that, ask him what he likes.
2.	Some may like total mouth and no hands, other suck the head and jack him off type.
3.	I think most men like a rhythm, no matter what you do. Many times I have come close to cumming and then the lady would change what she was doing and I almost had to start over again.
4.	I believe a lot has to do with how you act about it, is it a chore or something you like to do? If I think my woman does not really like to do it, there is no way I will get off but that is me. I want to see a woman who acts like she really enjoys it. I also personally like "naughty” girls so acting like that helps me.
5.	I enjoy head as a prelude but it is not as special to me as it is to some guys. I have also always had trouble getting off this way, especially with someone I have been with a while. It takes me a long time and my wife always acts like she really enjoys it and can do it all night. If I think the lady is getting tired I feel more pressure and cannot get off. I believe my wife to be an “expert” at this but I rarely get off this way even so. Not her fault, it is me.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

don't watch porn for advice or "how to"

Buy the book, "tickle his pickle" Amazon has it.

Read that, my wife was horrible at BJ's and became a expert after that.

As a hubby I highly recommend the book.


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

Find out what his prefrences are. Some guys like the standard approach, some prefer you to tease and play with it more, some are somewhere in between. Also, the refrence material others have mentioned could also help out.


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

MariaS said:


> Hey, I need someone who had experience with this to tell me so I don't throw money out of the window. I was/and still am in a way insecure about some stuff, particularly about giving my husband bj's. we've been together for a year and im giving him head but he never has na orgasm and i just can't figure out what im doing wrong. so i read a bunch of stuff online about it but couldnt find anything that helped me out with some issued. So i stumbled upon this book called "jacks blowjob lessons" and i don't know if its any good or if its worth it. did any1 read it? thanks and please answer. i'm lost if i should get it or not
> 
> M


Why can't you ask him? 

He's the best person to tell you exactly what you're doing wrong... and how to do it... 

Honestly... ask him.. 

Also.. not all men orgasm on a bj... some prefer to cum inside.. it's a preference..


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

When a woman says "I will do this however you like, tell me what to do and I will do it" that is a huge turn on. 





Lizzie60 said:


> Why can't you ask him?
> 
> He's the best person to tell you exactly what you're doing wrong... and how to do it...
> 
> ...


----------

